# The hits keep on a comin'



## squierjosh (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm getting so frustrated with RCI I can hardly stand it. 7 months now and I've never paid a member fee or anything like that, now they rep on the phone is trying to sell it to me at a "discount." $500 for 5 years or some B.S. So throw that on top of transaction fees, insurance, maintenance fees, etc. 

How does anyone justify owning a timeshare? I just don't get it. Sure, it's nicer than staying in a hotel, but at what cost?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

A big part of the problem is that you bought from the developer - as many of us did the first time.  If you buy retail, it is pretty much impossible to justify owning a timeshare, because you pay an enormously inflated price, plus you have a loan and payments and interests.

However, if you buy resale, timesharing can be a real bargain.


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 17, 2012)

I did buy resale the 2nd time, to help justify the retail one I bought the first time. The 2nd one was basically free, but even then there was no mention of RCI membership fees. It just seems that there's always a new fee around every corner. 



DeniseM said:


> A big part of the problem is that you bought from the developer - as many of us did the first time.  If you buy retail, it is pretty much impossible to justify owning a timeshare, because you pay an enormously inflated price, plus you have a loan and payments and interests.
> 
> However, if you buy resale, timesharing can be a real bargain.


----------



## Larry (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> How does anyone justify owning a timeshare? I just don't get it. Sure, it's nicer than staying in a hotel, but at what cost?



Since I always try and stay at either a high end timeshare or at a very desirable location or both, during peak season my justification is I stay for way less than it would cost me to stay at a hotel with much more room.

I  recently stayed in Bermuda at the St. Goerge's Club for the week of July 
4th and anything in Bermuda for that week would have cost me at least $400-$500 per night. I even needed 1 extra night and stayed at a B&B with no pool, no beach and no amenities which cost me $250 for the night. Although it was nice there is no way I would have stayed there for a week. I met someone at a beach who told me she was paying $700 per night at the Elbow Beach resort in a cottage suite.

I am sure it was more luxurious than our timeshare but she didn't have a full kitchen like we did for breakfast and snacks in our 1BR cottage TS.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2012)

Just wait til Josh gets hit with the $189 fee for each RCI exchange! 'Course, if he doesn't exchange and just stays in the TS he bought, there is no need to join- or pay-  RCI and there are no exchange fees. But what fun is that?

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2012)

$500 for five years is actually a decent price for extending your membership for five years.  They used to charge around $139 for one year, and they had no option for multiple years.  I think I paid $330 for three years, when they decided to offer multiple years.  

You also get a free weeks account with your points account.  

So buy a few weeks and deposit them into your free weeks account.   

Exchange fees into Points is only $149, not $189, so you save money over weeks.


----------



## geekette (Jul 17, 2012)

If you buy RCI Points there is a clear path to membership on the basis of using their currency.  you can dump the points aspect and avoid RCi and shop the independent exchange companies with your week.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> I did buy resale the 2nd time, to help justify the retail one I bought the first time. The 2nd one was basically free, but even then there was no mention of RCI membership fees. It just seems that there's always a new fee around every corner.



Just to clarify - RCI, the exchange company, and your timeshare ownership, are separate entities.  Although you own RCI points, what that really means is that you bought a timeshares somewhere that has been converted to RCI points - not that you bought points from RCI.  So your mortgage payments and maintenance fees are not going to RCI - they are going to the developer, or who ever you bought the timeshare from.

If you want to exchange your timeshare, you have to pay RCI for those services - because RCI is a separate entity, and they make their money from memberships and exchange fees.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> I'm getting so frustrated with RCI I can hardly stand it. 7 months now and I've never paid a member fee or anything like that, now they rep on the phone is trying to sell it to me at a "discount." $500 for 5 years or some B.S. So throw that on top of transaction fees, insurance, maintenance fees, etc.
> 
> How does anyone justify owning a timeshare? I just don't get it. Sure, it's nicer than staying in a hotel, but at what cost?



What my justification for buying a timeshare is or was in not important. Neither is the justification anyone else might have.....The real question is what was your justification

I  suspect that there are as many reasons to buy a timeshare as there are members here on TUG...its pretty much a personal decision.

As for me I bought my first one so that I could enjoy luxury accommodations in a 2 bedroom condo with a full kitchen and 2 baths, at motel 6 prices

Now Im on my way to buying enough timeshares so that I can spend every summer at the beach, but not have to buy and maintain a beach house..


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 17, 2012)

So I don't HAVE to book through RCI? I know they make it easy (well, easier) to convert your TS week, but I'm all for saving money if I can. 

Yes, I've already paid one $189 transaction fee. Stupid. I think it's tiered based on how many nights you book, so there probably are $145 fees too.

How do I get this weeks account? I was told when I bought the retail one that I'd get the free points account and nothing to do with the weeks. Blah.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

You own two timeshares somewhere.  They have been converted to RCI points - That means you gave RCI (an exchange company) the use of your deeded weeks for this year, and they gave you points to use for exchanges, in the RCI system.  Basically, a temporary trade.

When you use your RCI points - you are making an exchange, not just booking a reservation - you are trading your RCI points, for something that another owner has deposited in the RCI inventory, and to make an exchange, you must use RCI.

If you opt out of RCI points, your ownership will revert back to your deeded week at the resort where you own, and you can stay there without using RCI.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> I'm getting so frustrated with RCI I can hardly stand it. 7 months now and I've never paid a member fee or anything like that, now they rep on the phone is trying to sell it to me at a "discount." $500 for 5 years or some B.S. So throw that on top of transaction fees, insurance, maintenance fees, etc.
> 
> How does anyone justify owning a timeshare? I just don't get it. Sure, it's nicer than staying in a hotel, but at what cost?



I bought all 4 of my timeshares resale and I don't have $400 in all 4 resale purchase price - yet my next full year I had to pay right at $1500 in MF's and 139 RCI Membership and about $600 for several nice exchanges.

So after 2 full years I have spent about $2700 TOTAL on accommodations for 8 very nice 5 day to 7 day vacations (47 days total) or $57.00 per night -* MUCH better* than Motel 6 prices.

I realize my "per night" costs will rise as I use up the "included" perks from my purchases - but I never expect my costs to get over $100 per night in the foreseeable future - How much is a Motel 6 on Oahu?

My suggestions to anyone starting out:

1. Buy resale 
2. Try to buy with 1st year RCI or II fees included (as I did once)
3. Try to buy with 1st year MF's paid (so called "first year usage")
4. Try to buy with seller paying "closing costs" (as I did on 3)
5. Know how you are going to be able to use the interval *before* bidding.
6. Budget (be aware of) the exchange and MF cost's *before* bidding.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> So I don't HAVE to book through RCI? I know they make it easy (well, easier) to convert your TS week, but I'm all for saving money if I can.
> 
> Yes, I've already paid one $189 transaction fee. Stupid. I think it's tiered based on how many nights you book, so there probably are $145 fees too.
> 
> How do I get this weeks account? I was told when I bought the retail one that I'd get the free points account and nothing to do with the weeks. Blah.



If you opt out of RCI - you can use Platinum Interchange - you are already a member.

You have to call RCI to set up the weeks account included with your points account - it's free but, it isn't done automatically for you.


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 17, 2012)

Those are good suggestions, but are unfortunately are thought of AFTER purchasing.  



ampaholic said:


> I bought all 4 of my timeshares resale and I don't have $400 in all 4 resale purchase price - yet my next full year I had to pay right at $1500 in MF's and 139 RCI Membership and about $600 for several nice exchanges.
> 
> So after 2 full years I have spent about $2700 TOTAL on accommodations for 8 very nice 5 day to 7 day vacations (47 days total) or $57.00 per night -* much better* than Motel 6 prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> If you opt out of RCI - you can use Platinum Interchange - you are already a member.
> 
> You have to call RCI to set up the weeks account included with your points account - it's free but, it isn't done automatically for you.



Rick is right - but if you leave RCI, it will be expensive to convert back to RCI points, so I would not be in a rush to do this.  You are already converted to points, so you should learn the ropes, and try it out for a couple of years, before you decide to bail out.


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. since I'm already an RCI member, shouldn't I already have a Weeks account? I was told I don't, which is why I was questioning the agent when she said I have to renew my membership. 

What good is a Weeks account anyway? 



ampaholic said:


> If you opt out of RCI - you can use Platinum Interchange - you are already a member.
> 
> You have to call RCI to set up the weeks account included with your points account - it's free but, it isn't done automatically for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> Thanks for the tip. since I'm already an RCI member, shouldn't I already have a Weeks account? I was told I don't, which is why I was questioning the agent when she said I have to renew my membership.
> 
> What good is a Weeks account anyway?



RCI has two separate points systems - they are informally called weeks and points, but in reality, they are both points systems - but they are different systems, with different inventory, but there is some overlap.

So setting up your weeks acct. gives you access to more inventory.

As far as what the Rep. told you - remember that she was trying to sell you something - and if she called you, she was probably just a telephone solicitor, and not actually a knowledgeable exchange Rep. who could give you accurate information.

Curious - have you used your ownership, yet?


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> Thanks for the tip. since I'm already an RCI member, shouldn't I already have a Weeks account? I was told I don't, which is why I was questioning the agent when she said I have to renew my membership.
> 
> What good is a Weeks account anyway?



RCI reps are always very helpful - but they seem to always want $  

They won't set up your weeks account until your Points account is paid up to date - and they won't do it unless you ask for it.

A weeks account allows you to use a weeks timeshare to exchange - if you have one.


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 17, 2012)

I have booked one vacation for this November using the retail TS we bought. It's a small one that has even year points. Hence the need for a second TS that has more points and every year usage. 



DeniseM said:


> RCI has two separate points systems - they are informally called weeks and points, but in reality, they are both points systems - but they are different systems, with different inventory, but there is some overlap.
> 
> So setting up your weeks acct. gives you access to more inventory.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is some info. about how RCI Weeks works - check it out and then let us know what questions you have:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148797


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> I have booked one vacation for this November using the retail TS we bought. It's a small one that has even year points. Hence the need for a second TS that has more points and every year usage.



Glad to hear something about your timeshare is working out.

An EEY (Every Even Year) EOY (Every Odd Year) that is converted to points might give you points every year as well - at least to use.

Because you can use last years points (saved) or next years points (borrowed) you should always have points to use (unless you use them all up )

I have (now) 2 Points units (101,600 per year) and two weeks units per year.

One of my weeks units I always deposit with PI as it is a dog in RCI weeks and get three weeks in PI.

The other weeks unit is VRI managed and I sometimes deposit it into VRI*ity and sometimes into RCI Weeks - it just depends on what I want to do that year.

-------

Another way to exchange is a direct exchange (on TUG or otherwise) where you trade a week you have directly with another owner who has a week you want. There is sometimes no exchange fee to do this - but some risks (if you don't know the person). I am doing one of these this year with another TUGGER and I did have a reservation fee. 

Yet another reason to join TUG


----------



## geekette (Jul 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> -------
> 
> Another way to exchange is a direct exchange (on TUG or otherwise) where you trade a week you have directly with another owner who has a week you want. There is sometimes no exchange fee to do this - but some risks (if you don't know the person). I am doing one of these this year with another TUGGER and I did have a reservation fee.
> 
> Yet another reason to join TUG



one does not have to be a TUG member to do this.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

geekette said:


> one does not have to be a TUG member to do this.



I believe he meant you have to be a TUG member to post a request for a private exchange on the TUG Marketplace.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I believe he meant you have to be a TUG member to post a request for a private exchange on the TUG Marketplace.



Yes that, but also I would not exchange directly with a total stranger. 

A paid up TUG membership may not make the person more likely to follow through with their promises - it just makes it easier for the FBI to chase them if they defraud me.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 17, 2012)

The biggest reason, besides the obvious, to buy resale is that it is hard to justify a timeshare if you are having to make monthly payments for the original purchase.   But we've all been there so don't beat yourself up about it.  The key is to work the system and get the most you can out of it.  Basically... use it.  If you find that you don't want to travel as much as you thought you might then sell it....if you can.  I timeshare is like a gym membership.  Great if you're using it and a waste if you don't.  So I would suggest to you...go on vacation like you originally wanted.  There are ways to get a lot out of your points with RCI.  Do local trips to avoid airfare and car rental costs.  Be flexible and you can get some really good trips. 
Here is my breakdown to show you how your cost per night goes down the more you use it.  All my trades are done through RCI.

Arkansas (annual)
44,000 points
$535.00 MF's
$189.00 RCI trade
$189.00 RCI trade
$124.00 RCI Annual Fee
_________
$1037.00 for 14 nights of vacation is $74 per night

Carlsbad (annual)
62,000 points  per year
$585 MF's per year
$189.00 RCI trade
$189.00 RCI trade
__________
$963.00 for 14 nights of vacation
Now between two TS I am down to $71 per night

Tennessee (EOY)
22,500 points per year
$275.00 MF's per year
$189.00 RCI trade
$189.00 RCI trade
__________
$653.00 for 14 nights of vacation 
Now between the three timeshares I am down to about $63 per night

Now I do book a lot of the 7500 point or 9000 point weeks because I can be flexible with my schedule.  But I always try to get my six weeks of vacation a year.  And for the most part I do.  But you got to like to go on vacation a lot.  If you don't or can't then a timeshare is not the most economical way to go.  

And I know you're not suppose to factor in the "kitchen saves you money" factor but I do know that it saves me a lot.  I love to bar-b-que dinner especially at the beach resorts and I usually have cereal in the morning so not having to eat out with the family three times a day does save a lot of money.  Anybody been to New York or Atlantis...tell me you're not using that kitchen as often as you can?  The food prices are rediculous.  

Anyways, you've got the timeshare...you're probably not going to be able to get rid of it so find ways to maximize it and get your money's worth.


----------



## geekette (Jul 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Yes that, but also I would not exchange directly with a total stranger.



So if I pay $15 I'm suddenly not a total stranger?  

I've done plenty of deals with strangers.  Several of them trusted me to book a big group trip overseas.  No axe murdering occurred.

I don't see Tug membership as some golden endorsement of character.  It's not like you have to pass an integrity test or background check...


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2012)

geekette said:


> So if I pay $15 I'm suddenly not a total stranger?
> -snip-



Exactly - once you pay $15 a trail to your bank account and thus your whereabouts is established - you are no longer a *total* stranger  



geekette said:


> I don't see Tug membership as some golden endorsement of character.  It's not like you have to pass an integrity test or background check...



But you do have to give them banking info - and the bank can (and will) give you up to the Feds.


----------



## geekette (Jul 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Exactly - once you pay $15 a trail to your bank account and thus your whereabouts is established - you are no longer a *total* stranger
> 
> 
> 
> But you do have to give them banking info - and the bank can (and will) give you up to the Feds.



The fun part is, I don't think I would be any less strange  

Banking info?  I don't think so, that's not happening.  Unless Tug begins direct deposits into my account ...  they can chase PayPal all over town.   Not clear on why someone is giving me up to Feds?  I think I got lost ...

the mods wouldn't have to work that hard to find me, certainly no need for a left turn into banktrailville


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

I look at it this way, a TRUE scammer is very unlikely to become a registered TUG member, because they don't want to provide any info. about themselves or use a payment method that could identify them.  

However, I wouldn't have any problem doing a private exchange with a long-time Tugger who is a guest, either.

I often wonder about the one time wonders who don't register for TUG, and have no history on TUG, yet post a rental on the Last Minute Rental forum.  I can't imagine anyone goes for those deals - I wouldn't!


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyway, back on topic...  

Do you have to pay RCI membership for each TS you own, or is it one membership, no matter how many TSs you dump into it?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 18, 2012)

*Multiple Timeshares.  One RCI Membership.*




squierjosh said:


> Do you have to pay RCI membership for each TS you own, or is it one membership, no matter how many TSs you dump into it?


All our timeshares are covered by our 1 RCI membership.  

There could be some upper limit, I don't know, but it's unlikely we'll ever have enough more timeshares to be concerned about that. 

BTW, it is not necessary to pay for 2 RCI memberships if you own both "points" & "weeks" timeshares.  When you join RCI Points, a side-by-side RCI Weeks membership is included, _el freebo_, if you also own 1 or more "weeks" timeshares.  

But if you already belong to RCI Weeks & you acquire a "points" timeshare, then you'll have to take out a new RCI Points membership (which will cover your weeks timeshare too).  If you do that, RCI will refund whatever you paid ahead for additional years of RCI Weeks membership fees. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 18, 2012)

When we bought our first TS (retail), they automatically enrolled us in the points program. So I'll have to talk to a rep again and see what's going on.



AwayWeGo said:


> All our timeshares are covered by our 1 RCI membership.
> 
> There could be some upper limit, I don't know, but it's unlikely we'll ever have enough more timeshares to be concerned about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 18, 2012)

*Another trading option*

Dial An Exchange is another option for trading your confirmed week.

Free to join

$125 domestic exchanges.

Pay nothing until your exchange is confirmed.

You can deposit first or pick an exchange first, your deposit must be at least 8 weeks away from its check-in date.

You can see all weeks available for exchange on-line regardless of what you have to trade with them.  If you take a unit larger than the one you deposit you will have to pay a size up-grade fee.

The draw back is that there are not as many units to trade as there are in RCI but it is free to join if you wish.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 18, 2012)

You just pay for one RCI membership for all your resorts. If you subsequently acquire a 'weeks' resort, you will get a 'free' RCI weeks membership that piggybacks on your Points account. When you see those '5 years membership for $500 deals', they don't apply to Points members. I can't speak to others, but mine has a different username and password to get into. Having both lets you see different inventory- or at least I think I do. You can also do 'points-for-deposit' of your 'week' into the points side of your account.

Confused yet? Don't feel bad. Anytime you think you have a handle on RCI, they change the rules. And sometimes the phone reps don't know what they are doing either and you will get different answers if you call back and get a different rep.

Jim


----------



## leverite (Jul 20, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> ...
> 
> Anyways, you've got the timeshare...you're probably not going to be able to get rid of it so find ways to maximize it and get your money's worth.



There are some of the wisest words I've read to date!  

I'm in Weeks.
My Week has a TP of 35 (2 BR lock-off deposited as A=18, B=17)
Went to the Grand Mayan in PVR in Jan 2011  and stayed in a VERY nice 1BR for 2 weeks. Also spent another week at a "close enogh to home to drive to" resort. Not AS grand as the Grand Mayan ... but clean, comfortable, well-equipped, and quiet!

Exchanged my Mizner 17 TP into a 10 TP "sister resort" in Weston, and banked a credit of 7. Yes, it cost me $149 to do the exchange.

I've recently cleaned up ALL of my old deposits and credits (combined them for total of 62 TP) and traded it for 2 weeks in Kauai this coming January.

So yeah ... work the system! 

PS. Asked for another free week certificate. (0-45 days into the future) I've learned that my Resort / RCI awards them through Blue Green vacations. You need to have a certificate number. Check with your home resort to see if they have something similar?

Also sent my daughter to Vegas this spring. She didn't want to use up my points, so I got her an Extra Vacation deal at the Grandview for $250 / week.

One more tidbit. 
A "Guest Certificate" that allows her to travel on her own costs $64.00 (CAD) for a "one-time" exchange. They have a "Guest Pass" that costs $164.00 (CAD) and is good for unlimited exchanges during a 5-year period.

Someone already mentioned the never-ending list of RCI fees ...


----------



## LAinDallas (Jul 20, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Now Im on my way to buying enough timeshares so that I can spend every summer at the beach, but not have to buy and maintain a beach house..



Now that sounds like a PLAN!  Not doable in the foreseeable future for me, but hopefully one day.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 20, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> I'm getting so frustrated with RCI I can hardly stand it. 7 months now and I've never paid a member fee or anything like that, now they rep on the phone is trying to sell it to me at a "discount." $500 for 5 years or some B.S. So throw that on top of transaction fees, insurance, maintenance fees, etc.
> 
> How does anyone justify owning a timeshare? I just don't get it. Sure, it's nicer than staying in a hotel, but at what cost?





squierjosh said:


> So I don't HAVE to book through RCI? I know they make it easy (well, easier) to convert your TS week, but I'm all for saving money if I can.



When I first got into timesharing I was of the buy to use mentality because I was focused on not paying the fees to II and RCI.  That is until I discovered TUG and RCI points.  All of a sudden a world of opportunities opened up to me.  

Before joining RCI, I was thrilled to have my little place at the beach once or twice a year with my fixed weeks and I was a happy camper.  Then I attended a sales presentation that was pushing RCI points and how I could convert that one week into several weeks of vacation.  Luckily I didn't buy from the developer but it did peak my curiosity enough to find TUG and buy resale on ebay.  The rest is history.  I went from paying around $100 a night for my vacations down to around $25-$30 using the last minute ex-ops.  I was vacationing cheap and often.  Sometimes twice a month.  Sometimes I still do that.   
Of course my tastes have changed now that I've become a TUGger and been exposed to the Marriotts and Westins etc, so my per night has creeped up a bit, but is still nowhere near what it was for just my one week a year.  

I suggest you give RCI a go for a few years.  Stick around here and learn a few tricks and see if it doesn't work for you once you get the hang of it you might be like the rest of us TS addicts adding on another ownership to your portfolio.  :ignore: 

I also suggest that you join SFX, DAElive and Trading Places Int'l and Platinum Interchange.  They are free to join and they have bonus weeks as cheap as $99.  Sometimes even less.  That's definitely a perk of TS ownership and you don't have to add any additional expenses to the mix unless you buy a bonus week.  You might be surprised what you can find for $100 a week.  I've been to the Keys, Orlando and Ft. Lauderdale beach for $99 or less.  Sure beats motel 6 with a stick.   



ronparise said:


> Now Im on my way to buying enough timeshares so that I can spend every summer at the beach, but not have to buy and maintain a beach house..



Me too.  This summer I have 6 summer beach weeks reserved all along south florida including near you in Beach Club I.  Seems every time I turn around it's time to go to the beach again.  My weeks are averaging around $350-$450.  Pretty cheap considering everything is included and best part is that I don't have to clean up when I leave.


----------



## Mel (Jul 29, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> So I don't HAVE to book through RCI? I know they make it easy (well, easier) to convert your TS week, but I'm all for saving money if I can.
> 
> Yes, I've already paid one $189 transaction fee. Stupid. I think it's tiered based on how many nights you book, so there probably are $145 fees too.
> 
> How do I get this weeks account? I was told when I bought the retail one that I'd get the free points account and nothing to do with the weeks. Blah.


You own two timeshares, and it sounds like they are both part of RCI Points.  The first was retain, and apparently included a points account - it's not really free, but the RCI membership is part of your annual fee.

Then you bought a second timeshare, this time resale.  Did you have this one added to your original account, or do you have two RCI accounts?  This is important, because that second week might or might not include a "free" RCI account, as the first does.  Also, it would be beneficial to have all your points in a single account, so they can be combined or split up as you choose.

Now, as for exchange fees, if you reserve a week at your own resort within the earliest opportunity to do so (or in some cases, the actual underlying week you own), you should not owe RCI any fees, because you are using what you own.  If you trade for a different week at your resort, or at another resort, then you are paying a fee for RCI to facilitate that exchange.  If you trade for another week at your home resort, you still might not owe RCI anything, depending how your resort handles internal exchanges.

It sounds like you were never given an adequate explanation of how the whole system works.  The point of owning a points-affiliated timeshare is to pay upfront for your vacations, and fix the cost, regardless of where you travel.  You pay more for more flexibility, and the ability to have more choices.  It is  not always cheaper than renting, but it often is, particularly when taking into account the size of the accomodations, if you need something more than a simple hotel room.

So, where do you own, and how many RCI accounts do you have?


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 30, 2012)

We own two TSs near Breezy Point in MN. I doubt we'll ever stay at them though. For one, we only get 33,000 points on even years, which is why we decided to look for a 2nd. It just happened to be in MN as well. That one gives us 51,000 every year, and cost a whopping $100 on ebay. We'll use that one a few times and get our money back. The retail one will take a while, but between the two it's not too bad, even with all the fees.



Mel said:


> You own two timeshares, and it sounds like they are both part of RCI Points.  The first was retain, and apparently included a points account - it's not really free, but the RCI membership is part of your annual fee.
> 
> Then you bought a second timeshare, this time resale.  Did you have this one added to your original account, or do you have two RCI accounts?  This is important, because that second week might or might not include a "free" RCI account, as the first does.  Also, it would be beneficial to have all your points in a single account, so they can be combined or split up as you choose.
> 
> ...


----------

